# Farbige Adressleiste



## glader (9. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen

Eine ganz kurze Fage hätte ich mal. Ich habe mal auf einer Seite gesehen, daß man zusätzlich zum Favicon auchnoch die Hintergrundfarbe der Adressleiste ändern kann. Leider habe ich die URL nichtmehr gefunden. Kann mir jemand verraten wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Gumbo (9. Mai 2006)

Das Adressfeld gehört zum Browser und ist deshalb vom Autor einer Webseite nicht antastbar – zumindest sollte es das.
Es gibt jedoch Browser, die bei einer sicheren HTTP-Verbindung (HTTPS) dies deutlich anzeigen und etwa das Adressfeld farbig hervorheben wie etwa der Firefox.


----------

